# Kolher flushometers



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

Has any one else had issues with Kolher flushometers vacuum breakers leaking on new installs.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah. But I'm a ****ty plumber...


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

No, never done one


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

No more than Sloan or zurn. And I've installed somewhere around 150 of those kohler models. I see them all over the place out here.


----------

